# [SOLVED] Windows Update error 80070002



## Neuwerld (Oct 26, 2010)

I have a computer that just won't update Windows at all. Windows 7 32-bit ,Toshiba Satellite L505 laptop.

I've tried every single thing I can think of and every suggestion I've come across and nothing has worked. I've done chkdsk, memory tests, sfc /scannow, resetting the SoftwareDistribution folder, every relevant Windows Fix-it tool. I even formatted the hard drive and did a clean install and yet the problem persists.

I should mention, sfc /scannow does not run properly. I get the "Windows resource protection could not perform the requested operation" error. 

Also, I get regular IE and Windows Explorer crashes and occasional freezes. Could this be due to the lack of updates? That's what I suspect but I'm not sure. I know there are many many updates that the computer needs.

I'm stumped. Any ideas?


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Windows Update error 80070002*


Your best option in that case is to run the CHKDSK and SFC in offline mode from a Recovery Environment boot.

Reboot the computer, and tap the F8 key until you get the advanced boot menu up - one option should be 'Repair your computer'. Pick that one.

Log into your normal account.
You'll get a set of options - pick the Command Prompt one.
At the command prompt, type *DIR C:\* 
- if we're lucky this will bring up a listing of your normal C: drive contents, including the Program Files folder(s) and the Windows folder.
If not, try D:\ or E:\ (etc. until you get the right letter) 
then type the following command 

*CHKDSK <drive>: /R*

and wait for it to complete - it could take a few hours, depending on the size of the drive.

Once complete, type 

*sfc /scannow /OFFBOOTDIR=<drive>:\ /OFFWINDIR=<drive>:\Windows*

where <drive> is the letter you found above.

Wait for the command to complete. (make a note of the response!).

Once it has, type EXIT and the pick the option to reboot.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows Update error 80070002*

Hi, that sfc message indicates a problem with actions being in a pending state. Use the instructions in Noel's post and access the RE (repair your computer)

Now we will need to establish what drive the RE has assigned to your OS usually it is C: however not always. 

The best way to establish what drive letter has been used is at the x: sources> prompt type:-


```
bcdedit | find "osdevice"
```
 (exactly as shown, press enter) This returns the partition drive, let's assume it's C if not change to what you see). Still at the x: sources> prompt type:-


```
dism.exe /image:C:\ /cleanup-image /revertpendingactions
```
 (press enter)

This will clear state your system.

It would not hurt to run a chkdsk and a sfc at this stage I would only run the / F switch with chkdsk not the /R. 

At the x sources type:-

```
chkdsk c:/f
```
 (press enter), 5 stages of chkdsk will run.
can take awhile.

To run sfc/scannow
at the x: sources type:-

```
sfc/scannow /offbootdir=c:\ /offwindir=c:\windows
```
 (press enter)
sfc will run can take awhile

When finished restart your computer.


----------



## Neuwerld (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: Windows Update error 80070002*

Thanks for the responses. When I did chkdsk it seemed to run fine but at the end I got "failed to transfer logged messages to the event log with status 50." The dism part seemed to work but it gave error 87 " The cleanup-image option is unknown." Still produced a log though.

The sfc part resulted in the same "Windows resource protection could not perform the requested operation" response.

I'm not getting crashes anymore, seems it may have been a certificate problem (CAPI2, event ID 4110) that I managed to fix with manually adding a necessary certificate.

For more information, let me add that the computer has no antivirus yet since I just installed the OS, and when I try to install the Update Readiness Tool I believe I get the same error, although in this instance it says 8007000d as opposed to 2.

Anyway, I've attached the CBS and DISM logs in case they might be useful.

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows Update error 80070002*

Hi, how are you accessing the windows recovery environment (ie :- "repair your computer")? Where did you get your copy of windows OS ?


----------



## Neuwerld (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: Windows Update error 80070002*

I accessed the RE through F8->repair your computer at startup. I got the copy of Windows from a burned iso disc since my friend did not have any discs for the laptop. I thought that maybe that could have been the problem, but there was one point after I installed the OS that the updates were being downloaded and everything seemed fine. They never completely installed though...froze every time and at some point it went from freezing to the error it has now. Also, the computer had the same problems before the reinstall. It has not updated since September.


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Windows Update error 80070002*



Neuwerld said:


> Thanks for the responses. When I did chkdsk it seemed to run fine but at the end I got "failed to transfer logged messages to the event log with status 50."
> 
> For more information, let me add that the computer has no antivirus yet since I just installed the OS, and when I try to install the Update Readiness Tool I believe I get the same error, although in this instance it says 8007000d as opposed to 2.


The CHKDSK error is normal when running in RE - it has nowhere to save the log to from there.
The CheckSUR error is 'access denied', I think.
please run the following commands (one at a time!) in a Command prompt window, and post the number of files and folders found after each command (we don't need the listing!)

DIR C:\Windows /AR /S
DIR C:\Windows\System32 /AR /S
DIR C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution /AR /S
DIR C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows Update error 80070002*

Hi Noel, did you not read the log from DISM? It does what you are tying to and a great deal more, unfortunately an error, "Continuing by assuming that it is not a WinPE image" + an error in offline sfc. Led me to the question "where did you get your copy of windows OS?

Quote:- I got the copy of Windows from a burned iso disc since my friend did not have any discs for the laptop.... I am sure you know what to advise the OP from here on.


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Windows Update error 80070002*

What do _you_ think I am trying to do?? - 
What I'm trying to do is establish whether something has set system files to read-only status (which is a fairly common problem. - nothing more.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows Update error 80070002*

Hi, Noel you are trying to change the tyres on a car with no engine and expecting it to work. The DISM cmd is very powerful it is introduced in windows seven (not previously available to non server OS) It returns to a clear state, it referenced a win re error and for the offline sfc cmd to fail indicates what I suspected from the start, a corrupt install.

Now the OP confirms it was a burnt copy. What is needed is a call to Toshiba for the recovery disks, OR the purchase of a legal copy of windows.


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Windows Update error 80070002*

No - I am checking to see that the sparkplugs are still connected


----------



## Neuwerld (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: Windows Update error 80070002*

Thanks for the responses.

It was supposed to be an official Windows 7 iso. I think it might have been from here: Official Windows 7 SP1 ISO from Digital River « My Digital Life

I was wary of it since it didn't come from the Microsoft website, but neither I nor my friend wanted to pay for a disc from Toshiba and I've seen random Windows discs work just fine as long as it's being installed legitimately on a computer that is registered with Microsoft with a key.

The recovery partition and tools the laptop came with were useless and damaged. Trying to do the factory reset made the computer worse.

Windows validates fine with the key on the laptop's label. I ended up just doing a complete reinstall again and I haven't gotten the 80070002 error yet. I just get random freezes now but I've been able to install a few updates at a time.


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Windows Update error 80070002*

Install any required drivers first - it should stop the freezes.


----------



## Neuwerld (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: Windows Update error 80070002*

Crossing my fingers, but I think I might have found the problem: faulty RAM. I suspected it a bit but memory tests came back fine so I focused on other possible causes. I installed drivers and some updates but the freezing persisted and after running chkdsk at startup as the computer wanted things got worse. Started getting BSODs with a different code every time and applications were crashing citing instruction and memory location issues. At this point I removed each stick of RAM one at a time and after I removed the second all the freezing issues went away (so far, 2 hours in).

Gah, it was in the back of my mind the whole time but I thought it was too simple. I had already come across a couple application crashes that cited instructions and memory addresses but I didn't make the connection. Seems obvious now. I'm still getting a few Windows Update errors but they're of the more documented nature and will be much easier to resolve with the computer not constantly freezing.

Thanks for the help. I so hope the worst problems are resolved.


----------

